# 4 k Monitor Zahlt es sich aus ?



## Oachkatze (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo

ich bin schon längers mit meinen gedanken am spielen ob ich mir einen 4k monitor holen soll (zurzeit 2x 1920x1080 asus monitore) würde dann einen zum 4k monitor kaufen zum zocken und einen Full HD lassen (TS und co) aber zahlt sich das aus oder merkt man keinen direkt unterschied 

LG

Grafikarte: GTX 980 ti Strix OC3
CPU: I7 4790k 
Bald beides auf wakü zurzeit nur auf Lufkü


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (12. Februar 2016)

Derzeit kann man mit keiner Single GPU 4k vernünftig und flüssig darzustellen. 
Ob es sich lohnt für dich musst du selber wissen ob du das möchtest. 
4k hat ungefähr das 4fache an Pixeln zu FullHD also merken sollte man es schon


----------



## Oachkatze (12. Februar 2016)

Rainer_Wahnsinn schrieb:


> Derzeit kann man mit keiner Single GPU 4k vernünftig und flüssig darzustellen.
> Ob es sich lohnt für dich musst du selber wissen ob du das möchtest.
> 4k hat ungefähr das 4fache an Pixeln zu FullHD also merken sollte man es schon



Also würde ich eine 2 GTX 980  ti  brauchen oder wie ..weil dann kann ich mir den gedanken gleich rausschlagen .. wird zu teuer noch ne GTX zu holen


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2016)

Ob sich das auszahlt, kannst nur du selber entscheiden.

@*Rainer_Wahnsinn*:
Wenn man nicht aufm Ultra Detail Wahnsinn Trip ist, geht 4K mit ner 980ti ziemlich gut.
Und 4K genau 4mal soviel Pixel wie FHD, nicht ungefähr.


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2016)

Rainer_Wahnsinn schrieb:


> Derzeit kann man mit keiner Single GPU 4k vernünftig und flüssig darzustellen.



Das ist ein Standpunkt, aber keine Wahrheit.
Oder reichen z..b. 700 FPS nicht? Mit einer Single-GPU. 


http://abload.de/img/leagueoflegends_2016_uukc9.jpg


Es hängt zu 100% von Software und Settings ab.
Nicht jeder zockt jedes Game, und nicht jeder ist unfähig die Regler in den Games zu bedienen. Wenn Du der Meinung bist nur "Ultra" ist eine gute Einstellung, dann hast Du hoffentlich noch einen 17" Monitor vor Dir zu stehen, denn meine Single-Graka schafft nicht mal 30 FPS wenn ich das sorum aufziehe in FHD. 

http://abload.de/img/shootergame_2015_12_15pjkr.jpg

FHD zu 4K ist eine Offenbahrung.


----------



## Oachkatze (12. Februar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ob sich das auszahlt, kannst nur du selber entscheiden.
> 
> @*Rainer_Wahnsinn*:
> Wenn man nicht aufm Ultra Detail Wahnsinn Trip ist, geht 4K mit ner 980ti ziemlich gut.
> Und 4K genau 4mal soviel Pixel wie FHD, nicht ungefähr.



mir gehts halt auch um gta 5 und co die spiele will ich halt schon in einer schöner grafik spielen und 4 k dazu dann wärs sicher noch ein stück besser 

jetztige monitore sind 2 24" glaub ich :O kurz zur info


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2016)

Meine Single Graka schafft in GTA5 selbst in 8K noch 50 FPS. Wenn man denn die Regler bedienen kann.
http://abload.de/img/gta5_2015_05_11_01_05lkudr.jpg

Oder in FHD gerade mal 35, wenn man nur eine Stellung für die Regler kennt.

http://abload.de/img/gta5_2016_01_13_18_49b3jax.jpg

Da ist ne ganze Menge Luft zwischen Schwarz und Weiß, meinst Du nicht?

Und wie gesagt.. .4K ist PER SE schon schön, einfach durch die höhere Auflösung. Da kannste Dir die ganzen AA-Filter-Verschlimmbesserungen nämlich schon mal komplett sparen.


----------



## Oachkatze (12. Februar 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Meine Single Graka schafft in GTA5 selbst in 8K noch 50 FPS. Wenn man denn die Regler bedienen kann.
> http://abload.de/img/gta5_2015_05_11_01_05lkudr.jpg
> 
> Und wie gesagt.. .4K ist PER SE schon schön, einfach durch die höhere Auflösung. Da kannste Dir die ganzen AA-Filter-Verschlimmbesserungen nämlich schon mal komplett sparen.



Also sind schon welten dazwischen oder ? .

welchen monitor ist da gut in Preisleistung ?


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2016)

Philips BDM 4065uc


----------



## Oachkatze (12. Februar 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Philips BDM 4065uc



Das ist ja ein TV eh hahah gibs die auch in 27" oder so was ?


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (12. Februar 2016)

Naja LoL auf 700FPS ist jetzt nicht das Wunder. Ich mein 4k wird da auch ne 970 960 schaffen^^ 
Spiele wie GTA sind nicht wirklich flüssig spielbar mit "sehr hohen Einstellungen" klar ich denke ich würde auch mit einer 980ti in 4k hinkommen. Da ich die Regler immer so bediene das ich um die 60FPS habe.


----------



## Oachkatze (12. Februar 2016)

Rainer_Wahnsinn schrieb:


> Naja LoL auf 700FPS ist jetzt nicht das Wunder. Ich mein 4k wird da auch ne 970 960 schaffen^^
> Spiele wie GTA sind nicht wirklich flüssig spielbar mit "sehr hohen Einstellungen" klar ich denke ich würde auch mit einer 980ti in 4k hinkommen. Da ich die Regler immer so bediene das ich um die 60FPS habe.



Ja ist halt eine eisntellungssache schätz ich mal


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2016)

Rainer_Wahnsinn schrieb:


> klar ich denke ich würde auch mit einer 980ti in 4k hinkommen. Da ich die Regler immer so bediene das ich um die 60FPS habe.



Und wenn einer gar kein GTA zockt sondern nur LOL? 
Also hau doch nicht immer so unreflektiertes Zeug raus bitte 
Du kannst doch nicht davon ausgehen das jeder der nach einem 4K-Monitor fragt Rise of the Tombraider und AKR in Epic-Settings zocken MUSS und unfähig ist die Regler im Game zu bedienen. Wenn Du so da ran gehst, dann bitte schaff Dir einen 17" Monitor an, weil Du das mit Deiner Graka nicht mal in FHD schaffst. Aber so konsequent bist Du scheinbar auch nicht. Also was soll diese Doppelmoral?

Natürlich ist es eine Einstellungs-Sache.
Gras nicht auf Ultra und Nachbearbeitung auf Normal, und schon bin ich bei 60-80 FPS und brech mir dabei keinen Zacken aus der Krone.
Und wenn ich meine Graka schön übertakte, anstatt 4K 21:9 mit 3840x1648 einstelle, dann geht die Nachbearbeitung auch auf Ultra und ich lande bei absolut spielbaren 50 FPS Worst Case in der Pampa. Da fehlt einzig und alleine das Ultra-Graks (und das Anti-Aliasing das man in der hohen Auflösung nicht braucht).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BGAEg9YcfvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Settings sind hinten im Video zu sehen. Und JA .. die Aufnahme kostet etwa 10% Performance, die kann man sich noch obendrauf denken.


----------



## Oachkatze (12. Februar 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Und wenn einer gar kein GTA zockt sondern nur LOL?
> Also hau doch nicht immer so unreflektiertes Zeug raus bitte
> Natürlich ist es eine Einstellungs-Sache.
> Gras nicht auf Ultra und Nachbearbeitung auf Normal, und schon bin ich bei 60-80 FPS und brech mir dabei keinen Zacken aus der Krone.
> Und wenn ich meine Graka schön übertakte, anstatt 4K 21:9 mit 3840x1648 einstelle, dann geht die Nachbearbeitung auch auf Ultra und ich lande bei absolut spielbaren 50 FPS Worst Case in der Pampa. Da fehlt einzig und alleine das Ultra-Graks (und das Anti-Aliasing das man in der hohen Auflösung nicht braucht).



ja eben alles zum einstellen (kein game ist gleich )  

aber was würdest du fürn 27" monitor 4k her nehmen ?


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2016)

Keinen. Ich hätte keinen Bock auf die Skalierungs-Problematik. 
Meine Empfehlung ist nicht umsonst der Philips BDM4065uc.

Keine Probleme mit der Font-Skalierung bei Anwendungen wo der Programmierer mal wieder geschlafen hat.
Keine Probleme bei Games in denen die Programmierer der UI irgendwie auf feste Größen gesetzt haben.

X-Com Rebirth oder Dragon Age Origins werden dann schwierig.

Schau Dir mal die beiden Bilder in Deinem Browser im Vollbild an *ohne sie auf 100% zu skalieren* und versuche in X den Requester über dem Dashboard zu lesen, oder das Inventory in Dragon-Age 

http://abload.de/img/daorigins_2015_01_17_qweh6.jpg
http://abload.de/img/xrebirth_2015_09_05_23yyk4.jpg


----------



## Cyrix187 (12. Februar 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich nur mit einer 2. GTX980ti. Was bringt einem die 4k Auflösung, wenn man sämtliche Effekte und teilweise sogar Texturen runterschrauben muss? Richtig, nämlich nix! 

Klar muss man mit den Reglern arbeiten und man findet immer so einen Mittelweg, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob das dann gut ist. Ich würde dir eher zu einem mit WQHD raten, da du dort so gut wie alles auf Hoch/Ultra stellen kannst und trotzdem noch bei 60 FPS landest. 

Ich hab n G1 980ti und nen Samsung U590D. Ich spiel z.B. Black Ops 3 und hier muss ich viele schöne Effekte ausschalten und die Texturen auf Mittel stellen, um 60 FPS im Multiplayer zu bekommen. Und diese verwaschenen Texturen sind wirklich grausig... 

Klar könnte ich auch in Full HD oder WQHD spielen auf dem 4k Monitor, aber 1. wozu hab ich dann den 4k Monitor und 2. sieht es nativ optisch immer besser aus, als dieses hochskalierte. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.

GTA 5 habe ich auch mal getestet und das fand ich auch nicht wirklich prickelnd. 

Mfg
Cyrix


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2016)

Texturen kosten praktisch keine Rohleistung und nur VRAM
Mit der Aussage hast Du Dich sofort selbst Disqualifiziert.
Hast Du eine Graka mit genug VRAM brauchst Du an den Texturen NIX runterzustellen. Und das lustige ist .... das VRAM wird in FHD von den Texturen praktisch genau so beansprucht wie in 4K, denn der Speicherplatz der Texturen ist im VRAM in der Regel identisch. Eine Textur wird ja nicht in 512x512 geladen, nur weil der Monitor dahinter FHD ist und dann magischerweise in 4096x4096 wenn der Monitor dahinter UHD ist.
Sondern die Textur ist in "Ultra" Einstellungen immer 4096x4096 und braucht entsprechend Speicherplatz. Der ist es völlig EGAL ob der Monitor dahinter FHD oder UHD ist. (Zahlen wild erfunden, hängt natürlich vom Game ab)



http://abload.de/img/rottr_2016_02_10_14_2f0kbo.jpg
http://abload.de/img/rottr_2016_01_31_11_51zkg7.jpg

Wie gesagt, die meisten machen sich gar nicht klar was 4K für sie eigentlich bedeutet.
Es bedeutet nämlich das man die gesamte Anti-Aliasing-Grütze fast komplett abschalten kann, die man in FHD braucht. Die sind nämlich (wenn man darüber nachdenkt) nur eine künstliche Erhöhung der Auflösung an Objekt-Kanten. Die Auflösung bekommt man aber durch 4K sowieso schon. Das schaufelt unmengen an Leistung frei. In der Regel braucht man in 4K dadurch kaum was zurückzuschalten um bei der gleichen Leistung anzukommen.

Natürlich ... FPS kann man nie genug haben. Aber da ist die Anzahl der Grakas an sich auch völlig egal dabei. Selbst mit zwei oder drei wird es sehr oft Situationen geben, wo man sich mehr Leistung wünscht. 
Schon alleine wenn man bedenkt wie beschissen SLI in letzter Zeit skaliert. Wird ja immer weniger Software unterstützt.


Beispiel ROTTR Texturen Niedrig vs Texturen Sehr hoch. Unterschied ... um die 10% in der Rohleistung. Unglaublich. Aber schaut euch mal den VRAM-Gebrauch an^^
http://abload.de/img/rottr_2016_02_12_10_51ojgh.jpg
http://abload.de/img/rottr_2016_02_12_10_556k3s.jpg

BTW ... das sind "ich hab alles auf Ultra"-Screenshots^^ Und Minimum Maximum und nicht Medium Maximum oder gar nur hoch sehr hoch. Da wird der Unterschied noch viel kleiner.


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (12. Februar 2016)

Tut mir leid Hisn aber ich will wenn ich schon 4k habe möchte ich das auch genießen können. 
Ich zocke auf 25Zoll FullHD mir reichts ich hab mit meiner Grafikkarte auch keinerlei Probleme.
Klar werd ich irgendwann auf 4k gehen nur nicht jetzt. Warum? Ganz einfach ich möchte 
vernünftige Grafikeinstellungen und das bei möglich 60FPS 
Natürlich kann man 4k jetzt schon kaufen haben ja auch schon relativ viele. Aber es ist für die aktuellen Spiele die nunmal oftmals gezockt werden neben lol und cs go usw aber dennoch brauch man für 4k Leistung. Die ist NOCH nicht vorhanden. 
Es gibt zwar Karten die das schaffen aber nicht jeder hat 1000€ für ne GPU. 
Das du dich gleich wieder angegriffen fühlst ist klar^^ 
Hat man schon in mehreren Threads hier gesehen das du 4k bis aufs Messer verteidigt hast. 
Aber hey, Jedem das seine^^


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2016)

Was heisst geniessen?
Alles auf Ultra?
Da hat selbst ne 980ti in FHD bei so manchem Spiel noch so seine Probleme.
Ich hab "nur" 2560x1080 und muss trotzdem Details runterschrauben.
Btw, meine 980ti läuft mit 1481MHz.


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (12. Februar 2016)

Naja ich möchte keinen verwaschenen Texturen oder ähnliches. 
Da ich aber zu 70% nur Spiele wie Star Citizen spiele und das nunmal Grafik frisst find ich 4k noch in den Kinderschuhen.
Ich denke ab Pascal werde ich auch auf 4k wechseln.


----------



## jkox11 (12. Februar 2016)

Rainer_Wahnsinn schrieb:


> Naja ich möchte keinen verwaschenen Texturen oder ähnliches.
> Da ich aber zu 70% nur Spiele wie Star Citizen spiele und das nunmal Grafik frisst find ich 4k noch in den Kinderschuhen.
> Ich denke ab Pascal werde ich auch auf 4k wechseln.



Das ist wieder nur deine persönliche Meinung. 

Wie HisN bereits gesagt hat, Texturen brauchen nur Vram und keine Rohleistung. 
Es gibt genügend Beispiele wo ein 4K Monitor bei GTA V locker 60 FPS wiedergibt. 

Es ist halt nur eine Frage der Regler.

Ich habe CF mit 290X (gleichgesetzt mit 390X) bei WQHD, wenn ich alle Regler bei GTA V hochschraube, habe ich nachher noch 40 FPS  
Bei Assassins Creed Unity ist es dasselbe. 

Jede Auflösung, jede Karte bekommst du mit der Grosszahl der Spiele geknackt. Man muss halt richtig einstellen können.


----------



## Oachkatze (12. Februar 2016)

heißt im klartext .
4k ist möglich (logisch) aber man muss halt bei manche games bei den Texturen und CO einsparen. 
besser wär es dawein vil auf 2560x1080 umzusteigen oder eben auf die neuen karten Pascal zu warten


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (12. Februar 2016)

Das kommt auf deine Vorlieben an. Lieber Flüssig mit niedrigen details? oder lieber ruckeln bei etwas höheren Details?
Insgesamt kannste sagen das du mit ner 980ti 4k vernünftig kannst. Aber obs dir reicht ist was anderes


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2016)

Texturen kosten kaum Rohleistung. Versteht das doch mal 
Und ich verteidige nicht 4k bis aufs Messer sondern will euch nur zeigen dass ihr das Pferd sehr oft von der falschen Seite aufzäumt und mit falschen Vorstellungen (z.b. Texturen) an die Sache rangeht.

Mir Pascal wird die Software die dann aktuell ist genau so erbärmlich laufen wie aktuelle Software auf aktueller Hardware. Lügt euch da nicht selbst in die Tasche.


Und ich kann jetzt einen Screen von Star Citizen liefern in dem meine Graka sich langweilt in 4k weil die Leistung zur Zeit am Netcode hängt. Schlechtes Beispiel, auch wenn ich es nachvollziehen kann. Da sollte man aber doch auf Release warten


----------



## Oachkatze (12. Februar 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Texturen kosten kaum Rohleistung. Versteht das doch mal



hahah war nur ein beispiel nehmen wir halt schatten oder sonstiges  mir ist nur wichtig ich will eine schöne grafik haben !! und auch gute fps (KEINE RUCKLER) also ich muss da nicht mit 700 fps rumlaufen das ist logisch es soll einfach vom auge keine ruckler erkennbar sein


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2016)

Und das sind bei dir wieviel fps?


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2016)

Du wirst einen Kompromiss für Dich finden. Ich weiß gar nicht wo das Problem ist, dazu haben die Games doch Regler. Und egal was Du machst, wenn Du es drauf anlegst bekommst Du jede Graka klein. Das war immer so und wird immer so bleiben


----------



## Oachkatze (12. Februar 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Du wirst einen Kompromiss für Dich finden. Ich weiß gar nicht wo das Problem ist, dazu haben die Games doch Regler. Und egal was Du machst, wenn Du es drauf anlegst bekommst Du jede Graka klein. Das war immer so und wird immer so bleiben



ja ist mir alles bekannt aber ob ich jetzt Brutal grafik habe und nur full hdd oder 4 k und nur Mittel Grafik habe sind 2 paar schue .. für mich ist wichtig wenn 4 k dann auch mit schöner Grafik und nicht mit Mittlerer oder Niedriger weil dann zahlt es sich für mich nicht aus 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und das sind bei dir wieviel fps?



Sodas ich es nicht merke.


----------



## Cyrix187 (12. Februar 2016)

Wie du schon selbst sagst, ändert es FAST nichts an derRohleistung. Das beste und auch einzige Beispiel das ich immoment aufführen kann ist Black Ops 3, da ich derzeit nicht so viel Zeit habe zum zocken. Nebenbei Spiel ich noch Blade & Soul, aber da gibts keinerlei Probleme in 4k. 

Ich habe fast ein ganzes Wochenende damit verbracht die Grafikeinstellungen bestmöglich einzustellen. Das erste was ich gemacht hab, war es selbst anzupassen und die Effekte niedrig zu halten, Schatten auf niedrig und AA lass ich Grundsätzlich aus (außer FXAA, wenns vorhanden ist und nix kostet, dann lass ich es eben auch an) Leider war ich dann bei 30-40 Mind. FPS und dank den optimalen Einstellungen von Nvidia Experience, hab ich das Ziel von durchgehend 60 FPS erreicht. Dabei ist mir auch aufgefallen das Texturen von den empfohlenen Mittel Einstellungen auf Hoch und Ultra wirklich nicht viel an den Durchschnitts FPS ausmachen. 

Leider fiel dabei die Mind. FPS und das ist schon Grund genug es zu verfluchen, also muss man an Anderer Stelle wieder sparen ^^ vorallem bei einem intensiven Multiplayer Titel, gibts doch nichts schlimmeres als Mind. FPS <60. 

Schlussendlich hockste dann ewig dran, um die richtigen Einstellungen zu finden und zwangsläufig landet man am Ende dann bei Niedrig/Mittel, wenn man denn 60 FPS und ohne Ruckler spielen möchte.

Daher, nach wie vor die Empfehlung: 
2. 980ti oder WQHD


----------



## Oachkatze (12. Februar 2016)

Cyrix187 schrieb:


> Wie du schon selbst sagst, ändert es FAST nichts an derRohleistung. Das beste und auch einzige Beispiel das ich immoment aufführen kann ist Black Ops 3, da ich derzeit nicht so viel Zeit habe zum zocken. Nebenbei Spiel ich noch Blade & Soul, aber da gibts keinerlei Probleme in 4k.
> 
> Ich habe fast ein ganzes Wochenende damit verbracht die Grafikeinstellungen bestmöglich einzustellen. Das erste was ich gemacht hab, war es selbst anzupassen und die Effekte niedrig zu halten, Schatten auf niedrig und AA lass ich Grundsätzlich aus (außer FXAA, wenns vorhanden ist und nix kostet, dann lass ich es eben auch an) Leider war ich dann bei 30-40 Mind. FPS und dank den optimalen Einstellungen von Nvidia Experience, hab ich das Ziel von durchgehend 60 FPS erreicht. Dabei ist mir auch aufgefallen das Texturen von den empfohlenen Mittel Einstellungen auf Hoch und Ultra wirklich nicht viel an den Durchschnitts FPS ausmachen.
> 
> ...



Danke für das ausführliche beschreiben  
aber ich glaub 2 980 sind mir zu teuer .. hatt man sons noch ne möglichkeit etwas gute grafik rauszupressen (2k ? oder so )


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2016)

Cyrix187 schrieb:


> Schlussendlich hockste dann ewig dran, um die richtigen Einstellungen zu finden und zwangsläufig landet man am Ende dann bei Niedrig/Mittel, wenn man denn 60 FPS und ohne Ruckler spielen möchte.
> 
> Daher, nach wie vor die Empfehlung:
> 2. 980ti oder WQHD



Wir ziehen uns da gerade an 5% der Software hoch, die Probleme macht. Was ist mit den 95% der Software die absolut unbedenklich ist? *g*
Der Monitor wird ZIG JAHRE halten. Es ist das Gerät was man am längsten am PC kleben hat (wenn man denn vernünftig kauft) und da soll man echt wegen vier Spielen auf 4K verzichten und WQHD kaufen? Wirklich jetzt? 

DAS werde ich nie verstehen 

Wieder ein Beispiel.
Crysis3 2560er Auflösung in Ultra und 4K Auflösung in High. 
a) Die Unterschiede High/Ultra muss man mit der Lupe suchen, sie kosten aber am meisten Performance
b) Den Unterschied in der Auflösung und die damit zusätzlichen Details gibts mit der groben Kelle.
c) FPS gehen sich aus.

http://abload.de/img/crysis3_2015_03_28_10n1ujd.jpg 
http://abload.de/img/crysis3_2015_03_28_00broaf.jpg



Oachkatze schrieb:


> Danke für das ausführliche beschreiben
> aber ich glaub 2 980 sind mir zu teuer .. hatt man sons noch ne möglichkeit etwas gute grafik rauszupressen (2k ? oder so )



Der Monitor wird zig Jahre halten wenn Du vernünftig kaufst, er wird zig Grakas überleben. Und Du ziehst Dich jetzt an einigen wenigen Games hoch, die Du eventuell die nächste Zeit nicht auf VeryHigh zocken kannst? Echt jetzt? 
Ist ein Ansatz den ich nicht verstehe, der scheinbar aber weit verbreitet ist.

Im Notfall betreibst Du den 4K-Monitor wie oben schon beschrieben in 3820x1648. Gibt viel FPS und beeinträchtigt das Spiel-Erlebnis (bei gutem Monitor-Schwarzwert) praktisch gar nicht. Bei vielen Games gibt es sogar eine verbesserung durch das Seitenverhältnis.
Dafür hat man am Desktop dann volle Höhe, das macht beim Arbeiten/Surfen etc. sehr viel aus.
Bitte kauf Dir keinen Sehschlitz^^

http://abload.de/img/philips_21_9_2esjr4.jpg

Wenn Du jetzt sagen würdest: "Ich bin ein FPS-Profi und zocke die ganze Zeit nur CS mit 300 FPS", dann könnte ich einen kleineren Moni mit 120Hz oder so gut verstehen


----------



## Oachkatze (12. Februar 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Wir ziehen uns da gerade an 5% der Software hoch, die Probleme macht. Was ist mit den 95% der Software die absolut unbedenklich ist? *g*
> Der Monitor wird ZIG JAHRE halten. Es ist das Gerät was man am längsten am PC kleben hat (wenn man denn vernünftig kauft) und da soll man echt wegen vier Spielen auf 4K verzichten und WQHD kaufen? Wirklich jetzt?
> 
> DAS werde ich nie verstehen
> ...





jaaa alles schön und gut  aber welche spiele reden wir da 5 % können genau 5% was ich spiele  

und wenn ich mir das ding da kauf : Philips BDM 4065uc  

Bekomme ich kopfweh wenn ich die ganze zeit links und rechts schauen muss weil der bildschierm so groß ist .. irgendwo ist halt auch mal Stop 

Ich bin kein cs gamer eher mehr GTA und halt MMO und neue games was kommen


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2016)

Dir ist schon mal aufgefallen dass den Kopf bewegen medizinisch deutlich entspannter betrachtet werden kann, als die ganze Zeit den Hals STARR zu halten und die Augen ja nicht zu bewegen? So ganz unter uns?
Was machen die ganzen Leute die mehr als einen Monitor haben und gezwungen sind sich zu bewegen? Alle frühzeitig Arbeitsunfähig werden?


Wie weit Du den Kopf bewegen musst kannst Du ja mit dem Sitzabstand beeinflussen. Klebst Du wirklich 40cm vor der Glotze? Das hört sich für mich auch nicht so gesund an^^


----------



## SHOKK (12. Februar 2016)

Nettes Battle hier, aber zurück zur Frage. MMn ist die Zeit von 4k noch nicht gekommen, wenn man mit über 60 FPS alles auf maximalen Einstellungen zocken möchte. Ich selbst habe gestern Rise of Tomb Raider und AC Syndicate in 4k (alles auf Ultra) ausprobiert  und war richtig überrascht was meine Single GPU alles drauf hat. 
Sowohl in Tomb Raider als auch in AC erreichte sie 35 FPS.  Diese 35 FPS haben sich viel flüßiger angefühlt als sonst bei 1080/1440p.


----------



## Oachkatze (12. Februar 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Dir ist schon mal aufgefallen dass den Kopf bewegen medizinisch deutlich entspannter betrachtet werden kann, als die ganze Zeit den Hals STARR zu halten und die Augen ja nicht zu bewegen? So ganz unter uns?
> Was machen die ganzen Leute die mehr als einen Monitor haben und gezwungen sind sich zu bewegen? Alle frühzeitig Arbeitsunfähig werden?
> 
> 
> Wie weit Du den Kopf bewegen musst kannst Du ja mit dem Sitzabstand beeinflussen. Klebst Du wirklich 40cm vor der Glotze? Das hört sich für mich auch nicht so gesund an^^



so mein freund  
Ich arbeite selber als Programmiere und ich hab auch 3 monitore aber es macht einen großen unterschied ob das 3 24" oder 1 60"er ist ..  erstens bewegst du dein kopf da hin wo du gerade arbeitest und fokusierst den Bildschierm wenn was auf der anderen seite passiert -..- logisch wechselst rüber und fokusierst den .bei einen 60" gerät kannst du nix fokusieren das passiert vor deiner nase überal hin und her. und wenn du mal dein life ingame  oder sonstiges sehn wilst muss du mit den kopf runter links und mall gucken was da so abgeht .. und bei einen shooter hast da eh schon verloren weil da gehts um ms. 
und ich habe einen normalen schreibtisch wo vorne bildschierme schweben und sitze normal vor den pc .. und da nen 60" hinzukleben das ist dann nicht gesund --und ich werde nicht meine tastatur nehmen und irgendwie auf der couch hinter mir hin sitzen und dann so zocken ..

ich glaub da wäre vilt ein kleinerer bildschierm kein fehler (27"-35" oder so )


@shook 
ja hast recht ich bin noch sehr beim überlegen ob ich nicht noch ein paar järchen warten soll


----------



## Ebrithil (12. Februar 2016)

Also was die Größen Diskussion angeht, ich habe einen 28" 4K Monitor und betreibe den ohne Probleme bei 100% Skalierung, allerdings sitze ich auch relativ dicht davor. Ich würde jedenfalls nie auf die Idee kommen mir einen 40" Monitor auf den Schreibtisch zu stellen, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 
Am besten einfach mal im nächsten MM/Saturn whatever vorbei gucken und sich mal in normalem Sitzabstand vor die verschiedenen Größen stellen, dann merkt man relativ schnell was für einen selber am besten passt. 
Mir persönlich sind 28" schon fast zu groß, bspw in LoL Spiele ich auf dem 28" deutlich schlechter als auf meinem 24" FHD, einfach weil meine Map Awareness da viel schlechter ist, da die Minimap bei so einem großen Monitot nicht mehr direkt im Sichtfeld liegt.


----------



## Qubits (12. Februar 2016)

Hisn misst du die FPS über Fraps?


----------



## Ebrithil (12. Februar 2016)

Er nutzt den Afterburner - sieht man doch auf den Screens


----------



## HisN (12. Februar 2016)

SHOKK schrieb:


> Nettes Battle hier, aber zurück zur Frage. MMn ist die Zeit von 4k noch nicht gekommen, wenn man mit über 60 FPS alles auf maximalen Einstellungen zocken möchte.



Die Zeit ist doch noch nicht mal für FHD gekommen. Darauf will ich doch bei der ganzen Diskussion hierbei raus.
Die Leute die erzählen "blablabla 60 FPS auf Ultra", den möchte ich nur vorhalten, dass das nicht mal in FHD bei allen Games möglich ist. Und warum dann so scheinheilig nach 4K getreten wird, aber nicht konsequent ein 17"-Monitor benutzt wird, damit das überhaupt funktioniert^^




Oachkatze schrieb:


> Ich arbeite selber als Programmiere und ich hab auch 3 monitore aber es macht einen großen unterschied ob das 3 24" oder 1 60"er ist ..  erstens bewegst du dein kopf da hin wo du gerade arbeitest und fokusierst den Bildschierm wenn was auf der anderen seite passiert -..- logisch wechselst rüber und fokusierst den .bei einen 60" gerät kannst du nix fokusieren das passiert vor deiner nase überal hin und her. und wenn du mal dein life ingame  oder sonstiges sehn wilst muss du mit den kopf runter links und mall gucken was da so abgeht .. und bei einen shooter hast da eh schon verloren weil da gehts um ms.



Und was machste jetzt daheim mehr? Shootern oder normale Sachen? Vielleicht auch Rollenspiele oder GTA5 wo es ja auf ms (nicht) ankommt?

Wie auch die 5% Diskussion bei den Spielen an denen wir uns hier alle hochziehen. Genau das gleiche auch beim Anwendungs-Gebiet. Das was (eventuell) am wenigsten gemacht wird, wird am meisten berücksichtigt?

Miss mal Deine 3 24er aus. Die Breite vom 40" ist: 90cm

Wenn ich mir jetzt einen 34" anschaue in 21:9, dann ist der immer noch 85cm breit.


----------



## Yoshi-M (12. Februar 2016)

Ich kann HisN im großen und ganzen einfach nur Recht geben. 

Und falls ich noch eine Kleinigkeit anmerken darf:

So wie ich das sehe, sind die meisten Kritiker von 4K entweder jene, die 4K noch nie live erlebt haben, oder
solche, die keine Regler bedienen können und grundsätzlich alles auf ULTRA setzen müssen, weil es das Ego einfach verlangt.
(144 Hz Gamer mal aussen vor, da verstehe ich es, wenn jemand sagt, dass er auf 4K verzichtet)

Aber ich lese nur sehr selten von jemanden, der 4K besitzt und meckert, dass er damit nicht gamen kann......

Fakt ist: Je nach Software und deren Einstellungen kann man in JEDER Auflösung schnell an seine Grenzen kommen. (Kommt auch darauf an, wo jemand seine Grenzen sieht.)

Fakt ist aber auch: Mit der entsprechend potenten Graka (single) und SINNVOLLEN Einstellungen kann ich so ziemlich jedes Spiel auf meiner Platte
mit V-Sync auf glatten 60 FPS spielen. Und selbst Spiele wie das neueste Tomb Raider, Far Cry 4, Witcher 3 oderACS laufen immer zwischen 40 und 60 FPS.
(Wohlgemerkt: keine niedrigen Einstellungen, sondern zwischen mittleren und hohen Einstellungen. Aber selbst das sieht in UHD besser aus, wie Ultra auf FHD)

Für solche Spiele ist es für mich Persönlich auch genug an FPS. Dafür werde ich mit einer weitaus schöneren Grafik belohnt.

Wenn jemand natürlich sagt, dass er niemals unter 60 FPS spielen will, und Einstellungen wie maximale Schatten, höchstes MSAA, Physics, Hairworks, 
Partikel ect.. alles auf Max haben muss, weil wegen "isso", dann ist 4K wirklich nichts für denjenigen. Allerdings wird es dann auch in FHD oder WQHD knapp.

Die Aussage, dass man in 4K gar kein AA mehr braucht, ist auch nur bedingt korrekt. Was fakt ist: Man benötigt weitaus weniger, um dennoch ein besseres Bild zu erhalten.
Aber wo ich in FHD schon 8xMSAA benötige, um ein glattes Bild zu erhalten, braucht es in 4K z.B. nur noch 2xMSAA, und selbst da hat man dann bereits ein viel besseres Bild.

Dieses eingesparte (mehr)MSAA lässt auch in 4K hohe FPS generieren.

Einziger Nachteil solch hoher Auflösungen: Die Kosten sind höher. Wer nicht entsprechend potente Hardware kauft, wird es schwerer haben, wie jemand, der eine
Fury-X, 980ti, Titan-X  (oder gar mehrere) sein Eigen nennt. (Was aber auch nicht Allgemeingültig ist. 
Wie gesagt, Software und die entsprechenden Einstellungen sind ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Körschgen (13. Februar 2016)

Die wenigsten hier scheinen überhaupt zu wissen, was sich hinter dem jeweiligen Regler im Spiel verbirgt.
So viel dämliche pauschalisiererei...
Wenn ich schon so Sachen lese wie: 
Lieber Full hd in ultra Grafik als 4k in mittel...

Benutzt ihr immer die Presets?
Und das wars dann?
Überhaupt eine Idee wofür die einzelnen Regler verantwortlich sind und was sie bewirken?

Von 4k bekommt man auch keine bessere Grafik, man bekommt mehr Auflösung.
Und sollte einem die Leistung, in der Auflösung, bei dem bestimmten Spiel, mit den bevorzugten Settings nicht flüssig genug sein, dann strll ich halt auf wqhd oder Full Hd.

Allein der Platz zum Arbeiten lohnt sich...
Freundin in 4k (video edit) und ich in wqhd unterwegs, und man will den Platz und die Schärfe nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Kuomo (13. Februar 2016)

UHD ist schon was feines, aber ich würde nicht sagen, dass es die wesentlich niedrigeren Grafiksettings rechtfertigt, um gerade topaktuelle Titel flüssig spielbar zu machen.
Viele, gerade ältere Spiele, profitieren dazu auch nicht groß davon, weil Detailgrad und Texturauflösung durch eine höhere Auflösung nicht besser werden. Bei Dragons Dogma erkenne ich z.B. wenig Unterschied zwischen UHD und 1440p, aber UHD kostet sehr viel mehr Leistung. Auch GTAV spiele ich lieber auf sehr hohen Details mit 60fps in WQHD, als mit ruckeligen 30 bei weniger Details in UHD. Auch wenn hier mit einer 980ti sicher mehr drin ist als mit meiner 390.

Trotzdem war der 4k Monitor kein Fehlkauf, Win10 skaliert vorbildlich und auch Win8.1 war es bis auf unscharfe Icons brauchbar. Manch andere Programme haben aber noch ihre Tücken, bei Teamspeak werden die Icons winzig, Itunes wird unscharf, etc. aber nichts was sie unbrauchbar machen würde. Gute 4k Videos sind dagegen eine echte Augenweide und zeigen warum FHD zurecht abgelöst wird.
Alles in allem ist 4k in weiten Teilen noch Zukunftsmusik, aber einen Monitor wechselt man auch nicht jedes Jahr.


----------



## MrLoL1 (13. Februar 2016)

Hab selber nen 4k Monitor, will ihn nicht mehr missen. 
Ich spiele lieber dann in FHD oder WQHD,trotz leichter Unschärfe, als die Vorteile, gerade beim Lesen von Texten etc. einzutauschen.


----------



## donnied88 (13. Februar 2016)

Ohje hier wurde wohl die 4 k Fraktion gereizt....

Also um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Der TE möchte einen 27 Zoll Monitor und da macht 4 k keinen Sinn.


----------



## Kuomo (14. Februar 2016)

donnied88 schrieb:


> Ohje hier wurde wohl die 4 k Fraktion gereizt....
> 
> Also um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Der TE möchte einen 27 Zoll Monitor und da macht 4 k keinen Sinn.


Deine Meinung. Habe gerade einen entsprechenden Monitor vor mir stehen und die Schärfe ist beeindruckend.
Monitore holen damit im Prinzip nur auf, was Mobilgeräte in den letzten Jahren vorgemacht haben, hohe Pixeldichte für feinere Darstellung.


----------



## Yoshi-M (14. Februar 2016)

donnied88 schrieb:


> ....
> Der TE möchte einen 27 Zoll Monitor und da macht 4 k keinen Sinn.



Hast du es etwa bereits ausprobiert? 

Und es ist nunmal Geschmackssache, ob man eher große oder kleinere Monitore mag.
Übrigens, ich habe ebenfalls einen 27" 4K Monitor. Und ich finde, diese Größe kann durchaus Sinn machen.

So wie du es schreibst, klingt es danach, als wenn deine Aussage allgemeingültig wäre.


----------



## Captn (14. Februar 2016)

donnied88 schrieb:


> Ohje hier wurde wohl die 4 k Fraktion gereizt....
> 
> Also um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Der TE möchte einen 27 Zoll Monitor und da macht 4 k keinen Sinn.


Wenn ich 5m weit vom Bildschirm entfernt sitze, ist der Monitor natürlich zu klein .

Ansonsten ist die Pixeldichte bei 27" schon ne feine Sache.


----------



## donnied88 (14. Februar 2016)

Natürlich ist die Pixeldichte bei 4k auf 27 noch ein Stück besser. Das ist definitiv ein Vorteil, jedoch wiegt das einfach nicht die Nachteile auf die man mit 4 k hat. Für das mehr an Pixeldichte muss man einfach  unverhältnismäßig mehr Leistung aufbringen gegenüber z.b WQHD. Das lohnt sich in meinem Augen einfach nicht.
Auf einer größeren Diagonale sieht die Sache dann wieder anders aus. Da bin ich für jeden Pixel mehr dankbar.


----------



## Yoshi-M (14. Februar 2016)

Dass man für 4K eine entsprechend stärkere Hardware benötigt, und der Kosten-Nutzenfaktor ein andererer ist, ist in meinen Augen so ziemlich der größte Nachteil
an so einer hohen Auflösung. (Wenn man den Monitor hauptsächlich zum spielen verwendet.)

Aber jemand, der (verständlicher weise) kein Interesse hat, sich jedes mal die leistungsstärksten Karten zu kaufen, die es gibt, 
der hat mit einer guten Oberklassekarte und WQHD auch schon ein Setup, mit dem man das gamen gut genießen kann. 

Ausser, jemand spielt eher seltener, dafür arbeitet er oft mit seinem Rechner, Bildbearbeitung, Desktopanwendungen ect.... dann kann man ebenfalls über 4K und eine
mäßig teure Grafikkarte nachdenken. Den zusätzlichen Platz, den ich zum arbeiten auf dem Monitor bekomme, will ich einfach nicht mehr hergeben wollen, 
wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat.


----------



## Cyrix187 (15. Februar 2016)

Sorry das ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe. Hatte viel um die Ohren am Wochenende & Valentinstag war ja auch 

Am Samstag ist allerdings auch mein PG278Q (1440p+G-Sync+144Hz) angekommen und jetzt hab ich den direkten Vergleich mit dem Samsung U590D (4k@60Hz).  Gut zugegeben, ein etwas unfaires Duell. 

Aber woraufs am meisten ankommt, ist ja jetzt die FPS und Spielbarkeit. CoD Black Ops läuft super flüssig in 1440p. Mit meiner Hardware schaff ich 90 - 130 FPS und alles bis zum Anschlag aufgedreht. Das Game sieht eben so aus, wie es aussehen sollte und die fehlenden Pixel vermisst man nicht. Der Unterschied des Bildes wegen der Auflösung fällt nicht wirklich auf, dafür hat man ja AA und allem voran wird dir deine GTX n ganzes Weilchen länger spaß machen, als mit nem 4k Monitor. 

Dennoch denk ich das ich beide Behalte. Wie ja schon Hisn geschrieben hat, sowas behält man ja ne Weile und vllt bringen die nächsten oder übernächsten Grafikkarten mich dazu, auch mal eher wieder was auf dem 4K Monitor zu zocken. Außerdem gibts ja immer wieder mal Spiele mit FPS Lock etc. bei dennen ein 144hz Panel nicht wirklich seine Vorteile ausspielen kann.

Achja, wie viel willst du denn eigentlich ausgeben für den Monitor? Weil ich muss sagen das z.B. The Witcher 3 (Alles auf Ultra & Hairworks 4xAA & HBAO+) auch "nur" mit etwa 45-60 FPS läuft, aber dank G-Sync kommt das einem überhaupt nicht so vor. Wäre evtl. auch ne Überlegung Wert, weil du dann evtl. mit Mittel/Hoch zocken kannst und das ohne Geruckel.

btw 
Mir kommts irgendwie so vor, als würde sich die erhöhung der Auflösung kaum auf die Grafik auswirken. Wie wenn man z.B. ein altes Game nimmt und es in 4k zockt... dann wird das AA zwar perfekt, aber das Game sieht noch genauso schlecht aus wie davor. Kann es sein, dass die meisten Games einfach noch keine "richtigen" 4k Texturen etc. haben?? Ich hab mal gelesen das alles über 8k für das menschliche Auge keinen Unterschied bringen würde, wenn dem so ist, dann würde ja die Auflösung bald eh keinen Mehrwert mehr generieren.


----------

